# Planting instructions



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

For those in the seed project, I've posted the planting instructions here:

GypsySue in the Garden


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Sue! That's perfect.


----------



## BuggingIn (May 31, 2010)

GypsySue, can you tell us what varieties were in the can, like what kind of squash (I can see yellow crookneck in the pic, I think), lettuce, etc? I got lettuce, onions, squash, radishes, and carrots and was wondering what kind they are. Thanks!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

If you click on the link in my above post, there should be pictures showing the variety and planting instructions. 

Here's the list from the side of the can, with the name, such as "Kent Wonder", etc.:

Beans, Kent, Wonder
Beets, Det. Dk. Red
Cabbage, Early Flat Dutch
Carrot, Chantenay Red Core
Corn, Golden Bantam T51
Lettuce, Great Lakes
Peas, Progress 9
Spinach, Hybrid 8
Squash, Yellow Summer Crookneck
Tomato, Pearson
Onion, Yellow Grano
Radish, Imperial Red Globe

I hope that helps. It's the only information I have.


----------



## BuggingIn (May 31, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> If you click on the link in my above post, there should be pictures showing the variety and planting instructions.
> 
> Here's the list from the side of the can, with the name, such as "Kent Wonder", etc.:
> 
> ...


Thanks - that is exactly what I was looking for. I clicked the link, but couldn't make out the variety on the growing instructions. Now to see if anything will grow.


----------

